# DM: Radiation from wifi connections can reduce sperm activity in up to a 1/4 of



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

men, study finds.

But what about eggs?  they need to check that aswell!

In the Daily Mail today: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2067515/Radiation-WiFi-connections-nuke-sperm-say-scientists.html

/links


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Not really sure what to believe when it comes to wifi and internet radation etc


----------

